# Hawaiian Punch - Punch



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 28, 2009)

Hawaiian Punch - Punch

1 (46 oz.) can Fruit Juicy Hawaiian Punch Drink
1 (2 liter) bottle chilled 7-UP Soda (or) Sprite
2 (1/4 oz.) pkgs. Tropical Punch Kool-Aid, 
- prepared according to pkg. directions, then chilled

Combine all the ingredients into a large punch bowl, and serve immediately.
This makes about 22-(8 oz.) 1 cup servings, or 44-(4 oz.) 1/2 cup servings.


----------

